# Rockets pick up option on Goran Dragic



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> HOUSTON (AP)—The Houston Rockets have picked up the team option for next season on backup point guard Goran Dragic.
> 
> The 6-foot-3 Dragic joined the Rockets at the trade deadline last February in the deal that sent Aaron Brooks to Phoenix. Dragic played in 22 games, averaging 7.7 points, 2.5 rebounds and 2.5 assists per game.
> 
> Dragic backed up Kyle Lowry, who averaged 13.5 points and a team-high 6.7 assists last season. Houston acquired point guard Jonny Flynn on draft night, and coach Kevin McHale said the trio will compete for playing time when training camp begins.


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=AlHkiIGCp8u9Yxq39EUSYXe8vLYF?slug=ap-rockets-dragic


----------

